# Lime 5 spd. ?



## mrg (Sep 12, 2020)

Bill Gates ( really ) in the 70's on his lime? 5 speed.


----------



## Jaxon (Sep 13, 2020)

Check out those California Chopper Forks. AKA Whiz Kid forks


----------



## sworley (Sep 15, 2020)

Damn, that's a cool bike! For a nerdy-ass dude, he does have some good tastes in things (see daily driving a Porsche 959).

It could be the lighting that it's campus green (started as a 5 speed or Pea Picker) OR it's a highly modified bike with a repaint. Note the missing chainguard screen, forks, axle mount tall sissybar, etc.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 16, 2020)

Schwinn, Dept stores and every automotive parts store sold custom colors in spray cans? I just bought something similar.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Sep 17, 2020)

Better photos

Kinda funny this bike was built on the same concept....


----------



## Jrodarod (Sep 17, 2020)

I sent it to my son that works for Microsoft. I titled it, “ Great Screen Saver”..


----------



## Praster89 (Oct 3, 2020)

It’s not bill gates. The guys name is bob lazar


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh:eek:, I guess you can't believe everything you read on the internet!


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> Oh:eek:, I guess you can't believe everything you read on the internet!




I saw that on the internet too, so it has to be true. Spread the word!


----------



## mrg (Oct 4, 2020)

Who is Bob Lazar ?


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 4, 2020)

mrg said:


> Who is Bob Lazar ?








*Robert Scott Lazar* (/ləˈzɑːr/; born January 26, 1959) is an alleged American conspiracy theorist who claims to have been hired in the late 1980s to reverse-engineer purported extraterrestrial technology at what he described as a secret site called "S-4". Lazar alleges that this subsidiary installation is located several kilometres south of the United States Air Force facility popularly known as Area 51.


----------

